

Ask HN: A mechanical major, which language to start from scratch and how? - hotshot


======
informatimago
Scheme.

Cf.
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/s...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/sicm/book.html)

------
sharemywin
What are you trying to do with it?

1\. business app

2\. micro-controller - check out arduino its cheap and theirs a free
development studio. example for controlling steppers and servos etc.

3\. games

4\. phones

~~~
hotshot
I dont have anything in mind but yes, something related to mobile, apps and
machines (robots)

------
angersock
Presumably you mean mechnical engineering major.

That being the case, learn C for programming microcontrollers and embedded
systems--not C++, not Java. Just simple plain old C.

If not that, Javascript, because it's everywhere and you can play with it in
your browser.

~~~
hotshot
Thank you very much, Do you think codeacademy is better for me to kickstart or
from somewhere else. Also what about python, do you think its important?

